# 1950 John Deere MT won't start or run



## wacoplowboy (May 18, 2012)

I use three different John Deere tractors on my ranch. One is a 1950 John Deere MT that I use for mowing and really small jobs. I was working with a five foot brush hog attacted to the MT when it stopped running. No back fire, or engine noises and seemed to just run our of fuel. The gas tank was full, sediment bowl was full of fuel, carburetor was full of fuel, so I checked for spark at the spark plug and no spark was observed when I grounded the spark plug wire. Checked the wires going to the ignition coil and both were clean and tight. Spark plug wires were clean and fit tightly in the cap. No cracked or broken rotor, or distrubtor cap. With the opened distrubtor cap and there was no spark at the points. Replaced both points and condensor. Would not start. Replaced the coil. Won't start. I went to the house and got a multimeter and the coil had 4.75 volts on each side. No spark at the coil wire going to the distrubtor cap. Found a bare wire fron the coil to the distrubtor and repaired it. Still would not put out any spark.

No hair left on the top of my head, pulled it out trying to figure out why my little darling won't put out a spark when the coil has good voltage on each side.

Went to get mt John Deere 2010 to finish the job and it wouldn't start and its the same problem, no spark. Did the only thingf I could do. Checked all the voltage and it was up to par on everything. Pulled all the hair out of my beard trying to figure out how both tractors have the same identical problem and the common fixes wouldn't work.

All I can say is HELP somebody. 

Oh, these are both gas tractors but fueled with different gas. No water in either one, gas was bought at two different stations. Purely and electrical night mare.


----------



## wacoplowboy (May 18, 2012)

I went back to trying to get spark and I have voltage to the coil but once the current gets to the coil it all go dead with no current across the coil, coil lead to the distrubter cap. Everything shows to have contenueity inside the distrubter, ca[, and plug wires but no spark from the coil so I got a new one and that did not change anything. Still no spark.


----------



## Ronnie62 (Jul 17, 2011)

I would think if you had voltage going to the coil and none coming out, the coil would be bad. If you put a new one on it and it still has no fire out of the coil I'm at a loss.


----------



## wacoplowboy (May 18, 2012)

Thank you I did replace the coil. With the distributer lead disconnected from the coil to the distributer there is 6.35 volts on each side. The second the distributer is connected there is no voltage on that side of the coil and the ignition side drops to 4 volts. I am guessing the distributer is acting as a direct short. I replaced the points and condenser again and cleaned everything with a wire brush. No voltage to the distributer. Take the wire loose 6.35 volts on each side. Hold the coil wire to the distributer and no shock at all to my well grounded hand. I can not figure this out. There is nothing under the distributer plate but the wrights.


----------

